
F-35 fighter jet fails to impress pilots who prefer old F-22 model - Jerry2
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1121988/US-Air-Force-F-35-fighter-jets-USA-f-22-lockheed-martin
======
didgeoridoo
The F-22 is a world-beating air superiority fighter. It’s designed to be an
utter terror in the air, to the extent that it isn’t even allowed to be sold
to other nations. I imagine it’s quite the trip to fly.

The F-35 is both less expensive per unit (though not by much) and far more
flexible in terms of mission profile. It’s designed to kill targets far, far
beyond line of sight. However, if you’re pulling dogfighting maneuvers in the
F-35, something has probably gone quite wrong.

------
chriselles
F35 has been an incredibly expensive platform to develop and deploy.

Possibly the most expensive military system program in history.

However, it is beginning to reach its extraordinary potential of sensor
fusion, electronic attack, force multiplication, and hybrid teaming.

We heard very similar things about F15 and F16 40-50 years ago, the same
period of time they have completely dominated the air domain.

Odds are, F35 will be an extremely capable aviation platform.

Having said that, and from the perspective of an aviation geek, I would rather
see F35 funds NOT be spent to deter adversaries, but to be invested in other
areas such as infrastructure, education, health insurance experimentation, and
affordable housing solutions.

